# Caption this pic dtd 1.7.03



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

"It looks better this way. Just give it time, it'll grow on you."


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

"All I wanted was some FOCKIN' black tires, yo"


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Bangle Butt . . . and Bangle Face


----------



## eric5150 (Aug 19, 2002)

Be careful parking the car, man. All this sh!t happened to it the last time I was here.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

"Damn...shoulda bought from Cutter."


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *"Damn...shoulda bought from Cutter." *


:lmao:

"Mr. Customer, this is what we do to shoppers
who buy their BMWs from out-of-town dealers..."


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *:lmao:
> 
> "Mr. Customer, this is what we do to shoppers
> who buy their BMWs from out-of-town dealers..."
> ...


:yikes:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

"I'm not sure I like this new facelift..."

SteveH


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

*Music in the back ground* "Mr No Depth Preseption...."

(Ref mid '80's SNL skits)


----------



## cchan (Sep 19, 2002)

Do you think Zaino will help???


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

Had a teacher that had a nose like that


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *:lmao:
> 
> "Mr. Customer, this is what we do to shoppers
> who buy their BMWs from out-of-town dealers..."
> ...


Hey Jon! Let's not give any of my local dealers any ideas!  

The car looks like it's saying "Mrrph mrrphh mpphhh..."


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

*WOMAN DRIVER*


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

"What dent? It's just a mere blemish."


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

"Damage? What damage? No, that's a feature so that people can get a straight-line view of the Roundel ...."


----------



## eric5150 (Aug 19, 2002)

But....it's a CPO and the CARFAX came back clean!!


----------



## Zaphod (May 23, 2002)

(jeff spicoli voice from Fast Times at Ridgemont High)

"I can fix it. My dad's a TV repairman and he's got an awsome set of tools"


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

Wax her up and we'll sell her as new. Trust me, no one will know. :eeps:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Matthew330CiM said:


> *WOMAN DRIVER
> 
> *


Excuuuuuse me? 

"Er, this was a test car that Clive Owen was driving to get ready for the next series of BMW Films!"


----------

